# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  Rifles stolen

## veitnamcam

Work mate got home (flatting) to find the owner had safe broken into all rifles stolen sleepout broken into ammo and bolts stolen.

Nothing else touched.

Be careful who your friends are and your flat mates friends !

Keep an eye out for cheap.

Fully wooded 303s
Old side by side shot gun.
7mm 08
A few 22s
Brand new AR15


Im picking Gang but you never know may come up for sale.

Stolen from Nelson area

----------


## Toby

Goodluck getting them back, there is some scum around.

----------


## Rushy

Police will be hell of an interested in that lot.

----------


## Savage1

Serial numbers?

----------


## veitnamcam

Ill see what details i can get out of my mate.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

I trust absolutely no one and sometime i have doubts about them, Hope he gets em back and they catch them.

Was the AR on "A" or "E" do you know??

----------


## veitnamcam

Im not sure but think he has collector license.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> Im not sure but think he has collector license.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Oohh Well if that's true then He most likely would have better better than average security.

Better check my safe now, you have made me nervous!!

----------


## Twoshotkill

Not even mu missus knows where my key is and my gun safe is 6mm thick. with two different locks.
I have had a 303 stolen years ago before i made my own safe and it gives you the shits... similarly they took only guns and hunting gear (and a cray out of the freezer out of a whole shed packed with gear.

----------


## Toby

I would get in the fetal position and cry for the best part of a day if any of my guns got stolen.

----------


## veitnamcam

As an aside are my rifles covered under my home and contents insurance ?
Assume they are but haven't checked.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mikee

> As an aside are my rifles covered under my home and contents insurance ?
> Assume they are but haven't checked.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


They should be,BUT generally "sporting goods' as they are known as, are only insured up to a maximum specified value. Mine are covered specifically under "  collections" but I hope never to find out if there are any fishooks to this. I am with "am i insured" and so far their service is rubbish, of the 2 claims we have had on the house they were looking for a way of getting out of paying from the get go. 

. I have an Eotech sight I dropped and now not functional sitting in the cupboard cause I don't want to jack up my premiums by claiming on it even though replacement is well over 15 hundy new. Its not worth the expense to send it back to the US for repair as paperwork cost for import/export to US more than buying another here.

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

> a cray out of the freezer out of a whole shed packed with gear.


at least those crooks had their priorities straight!

What is gun crime like in NZ?

----------


## mikee

crays, like scallops are only good for bait

----------


## Happy

Speaking from experience Photograph every gun Have current valuation Some sports shops are considered to "know enuff" to help out but check their credability
scuse my spelling suspect not good  But cross it off before it happens or your gonna get boned twice instead of once . Its one of those things you need to be up front and assure yrself you and your ins co are on the same page about . If you get no satisfaction or are left unsure get it sorted before you need to or its gonna hurt
Make a good list take pics get valuations from a good gunshop replacement is usaualy   way harder if you have problems.

----------


## Rushy

> crays, like scallops are only good for bait


Wash you mouth out Mikee!

----------


## steven

Check your policy and ask anyway, my policy says up to an amount per item (think its 4.5k) . So I assumed my kayaks were covered, rang to check and they are classified as boats so I needed another policy...I decided to wear the risk of them being burnt down if the house goes.

Interesting that someone targetted guns and it was the AR15 I bet....put some searches on trademe you never know how dumb they will be.

regards

----------


## Munsey

What happy said . I got a beretta shotgun stolen , it was mint but 8 years old . I had a he'll of a shit fight getting anywhere near what's it's worth . Did in the end but its not worth the stress and time involved . Id imagine nice glass would be under valued as well to there advantage . !

----------


## veitnamcam

The plot thickens

Its his other mate with the c licence.
A cat but the AR had a 15 shot mag, that would make it e cat wouldn't it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kscott

> The plot thickens
> 
> Its his other mate with the c licence.
> A cat but the AR had a 15 shot mag, that would make it e cat wouldn't it?


If he owned the 15 round mag he's going to have some tough questions to answer - he may find his FAL being seriously looked at. _But I never used it, just owned one_ - there's a Tui billboard right there.

----------


## mikee

> The plot thickens
> 
> Its his other mate with the c licence.
> A cat but the AR had a 15 shot mag, that would make it e cat wouldn't it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Well if it was a .223 AR then he has been a bit naughty and MR Plod will be interested. If its a .22LR then 15round mag would be OK.

----------


## ebf

Sucks having your toys ripped off

Is the C-cat mate the house / safe owner ?

Yup, E-cat, unless it was a .22 AR, then 15 is the limit for A  :Sick:

----------


## ebf

ah, mikee beat me to it  :Grin:

----------


## Ryan

Fffaaaark, this sucks! Thieves are some of the lowest scum on the earth.

----------


## Savage1

Were the bolts and ammo stored in sleepout? If the place hadn't been tipped over looking for the bolts etc I would be looking very closely at the flatmates. See if neighbours have CCTV to see if a vehicle can be seen in driveway. If the place didn't get turned upside down, drawers and cupboards open etc, I would be dobbing the flatmates in for anything I had on them to try get them in an interview room with the Police.

----------


## Toby

They took the crayfish man, I bet they knew that was in there. Thieving bastards.

----------


## veitnamcam

The owner safe holder only has a cat from what i can gather.

Has to be someone they know. Or someone they know has told a gang where to find em .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

*guy goes to gang* "oi there's some guns in that house and a crayfish in the freezer"

----------


## veitnamcam

> *guy goes to gang* "oi there's some guns in that house and a crayfish in the freezer"


Different post Toby

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

Theres 2 post? Im confused as now.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not even mu missus knows where my key is and my gun safe is 6mm thick. with two different locks.
> I have had a 303 stolen years ago before i made my own safe and it gives you the shits... similarly they took only guns and hunting gear (and a cray out of the freezer out of a whole shed packed with gear.


This one Toby.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

So there is. I'll blame it on chemo brain. Thats what the old guys in my ward call it.

----------


## Beavis

15 rounds is a pretty uncommon capacity for a 5.56 AR mag. Actually never seen one.

----------


## Beavis

Only in a .22lr AR

----------


## Scouser

If it is the flat mates, then there real dumb shits, as the police will go down every avenue for stolen firearms, especially an AR15, serious firepower there! not exactly a single shot 'break open' shottie, is it???????

----------


## steven

15 round mag, unless its a bolt action or 22LR is a Cat E.  If the AR15 wasnt stored in a Cat E approved safe I'd wonder on him keeping his FAL.  Even owning a 15round mag for the semi wouldnt be fun for him, having both stolen, he might need a lot of KY.  

Kind of explains what looks like effort to get it....

----------


## veitnamcam

They seem more occupied with finding the guns at the mo but id say he will have issues shortly for having it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sako75

When I read the title the other day I thought it was yours stolen. Guess thats one consolation and a reminder to keep everything in order

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep, id be dam near suicidal if it was mine. Not that iv got much to nick but i need what i have.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Link

With regards to the insurance cover, Im pretty sure you can specify an amount you want them valued for. I know when I did mine they recorded how much each setup was worth. I dictated the price as with most peoples setups they are not all straight factory. Hope this helps

----------


## Twoshotkill

I have been thru this with when i was changing insurance companys last year and no insurance company will cover "sporting goods" for replacement value.They wouldent even let me insure each gun seperately.
The best i could get on my hunting rifle was "depreciated value" which is they de-value the price depending on age and dont care what it is realy worth or what condition it is in. 
They also wont tell you how much they depreciate it by untill a Claim is made.
When my 303 was stolen i got less than $20 dollars for it!......Cunts!!!!!
And a knife that i paid 120 bucks for two days erlier was paid out at $66 and this was after arguing with them.

----------


## veitnamcam

Cunts the lot of em.
I wouldn't even bother if it wasn't a condition of my mortgage .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

I used to have a couple of separate policys for guns when I only had a few
When I went to add more was told it wasnt needed as covered under contents
Got them to put it in writing

When we moved banks and insurance just recently, I specified I wanted separate cover for the guns and gave them a value.
Regardless of the amount or value, once again, covered under contents, even though the value is more than $1500 for sporting goods. - got it in writing
However, the pricks then stitch us up with a Policy for the Mrs ring (or as I call it - 'what could have been my new Seadoo')... even though my guns are worth 3x as much

You can get cheap wireless alarm systems - under $1k and E cat safes for similar - thats bugger all compared to what most of us have invested in bang sticks
Even if its just in the area where you safe is, a blaring alarm is going to deter most from having to spend time with an angle grinder etc cutting into a decent safe

----------


## longrange308

spanners has a good point on the safe 
your friendly picks at your insurance company will also depreciate your firearms to the point that you cant replace them

----------


## sneeze

FMG cover fireams up to $1500 per rifle under the contents policy  but as sporting goods so not covered while hunting etc. I have individual policys for  full replacement value for a few others cost is $25-$30 a year, house is alarmed and an e cat safe. Bit of a rebate on the contents premium for having an alarm.

----------


## doinit

Savage 1 - makes perfect sense in what he said,all tracks lead to the exact location of the stolen gear,everything else undisturbed.
Time to get those so called flat mates into the room.

----------


## Josh

I know how much that sucks. Had three rifles stolen a while back. It was my fault, and I'm still pissed at myself to this day - it isn't a nice feeling knowing that gang members could have my rifle thanks to me.

Lost my license for a few months, ended up getting it back after doing the test again, but I suspect the police just wanted to shut me up because they messed up big time, got the records mixed up, and put me down on record as losing my license due to "concerns about my mental or emotional well-being".

----------


## burtonator

Didnt see this thread so just started another one (whoops)  :Have A Nice Day: 
have added in the serial numbers
http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...n-nelson-6422/

----------


## veitnamcam

> I know how much that sucks. Had three rifles stolen a while back. It was my fault, and I'm still pissed at myself to this day - it isn't a nice feeling knowing that gang members could have my rifle thanks to me.
> 
> Lost my license for a few months, ended up getting it back after doing the test again, but I suspect the police just wanted to shut me up because they messed up big time, got the records mixed up, and put me down on record as losing my license due to "concerns about my mental or emotional well-being".


Did you get your record sorted out? 
That could have serious consequeces down the track 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pointer

> Police will be hell of an interested in that lot.


Wanna bet? I know of two separate thefts where the police took 4 days to come to one incident, the other they didn't even show up and just sent him an incident report for the insurance

----------


## Rushy

> Wanna bet? I know of two separate thefts where the police took 4 days to come to one incident, the other they didn't even show up and just sent him an incident report for the insurance


Certainly I believe that for general burglar Pointer but I would have thought that the fire arms element would have piqued their interest in follow up to collect prints, DNA etc as the offenders would likely be on record.

----------


## Pointer

Between these two robberies would have been 15 guns?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Between these two robberies would have been 15 guns?


Two threads same robbery.


Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## veitnamcam

> Wanna bet? I know of two separate thefts where the police took 4 days to come to one incident, the other they didn't even show up and just sent him an incident report for the insurance


I have had a car and a jet ski stolen.
When the ski was stolen and i rung the cops i was asked if it was insured, it wasn't. So they never even came to look at the crime seen as they only had me to answer to not a multi million dollar insurance company.
When my car was stolen and used in a armed robbery 2 Ds and four uniforms turned up for a full search of the flat before i even knew the car was missing.

Apparently they turned up very smartly to this incident .

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Savage1

In regards to Police not attending some burglaries, I don't think many realise how much volume of dishonesty crime is out there, how long it takes to investigate and how few officers there are. If there are no leads or areas where viable prints may be lifted then there is no reason to attend the scene so a report is taken over the phone. 

In my town it is frontline staff that attend burglaries which some can't be attended during the day normally as most people are at work which just leaves late shifts for them. And because the frontline staff are responders, all it takes is any domestics, armed incident, disorders, shoplifters, pursuit etc to overtake any burglaries they would have attended put on top of that any prevention work and enquires they have to make. Burglaries are very hard to solve to top it off. I bet if there was twice as many frontline Police they would still be busy.

Ring your local station and ask how many General Duties 1st response Officers are on duty on the street covering your city at any one time, something like 1 Officer to every 5000 head of population. It sucks but that's what has happened in our current financial climate.

----------


## veitnamcam

Pull a few off traffic.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Kscott

> Pull a few off traffic.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Follow the rules and don't speed  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Follow the rules and don't speed


I do, clean licence here thanks  :Have A Nice Day: 



Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

> Pull a few off traffic.


+1

But of course traffic makes for easy targets, which makes it easy to keep the stats looking good for the bureaucrats upstairs...

----------


## Kscott

Traffic makes for easy targets because dumb people keep handing over their hard earned money in fines because of basic stuff of speeding/rego/WOF's, etc.

It's shooting fish in a barrel  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

People wouldnt have to hand over hard earned money if they didnt break the law...

----------


## Savage1

Still need traffic cops, and lots of them, they're a deterrent more than anything and what deters better than losing money? Imagine the roads without them.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good News!
Sounds like they have been found all except the AR.
Cops found when visiting/raiding some scum on a unrelated matter apparently.

----------


## Toby

That's great.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep,still an AR out there tho.
Hopefully if they lean on him enough he will spill the beans on where it is.

----------


## Toby

Did they say how he came into contact with these. he might of bought them thinking they were cheap guns. But then if his house needed to be raided by the coppers that says something.

----------


## Maca49

> Still need traffic cops, and lots of them, they're a deterrent more than anything and what deters better than losing money? Imagine the roads without them.


Oh yeah that would be great Can I have missiles fitted to my car for those that give me grief, I promise I'll be good and accurate with them.

----------


## Rushy

> Good News!
> Sounds like they have been found all except the AR.
> Cops found when visiting/raiding some scum on a unrelated matter apparently.


That is really excellent VC

----------


## steven

If its all there except the AR then I'd hope they'd go down for a long time for on-selling the Cat E....

regards

----------


## Dundee

Another theft of rifles today :Sad: 

"Police seek information after firearms stolen"

Hawera Police are seeking information after a burglary at a rural Okaiawa property where firearms were stolen in the early hours of this morning.

The occupants of the address were asleep when someone has entered the residence and removed a number of firearms, including a military style semi-automatic firearm.

A large quantity of ammunition and other household items were also taken.

"There are still a lot of details we are working through including how many firearms were taken and the probability that a vehicle was used. 

Due to the geographical location of the burglary the person or people responsible may have gone either south through to Whanganui or north to New Plymouth," says Detective Byron Reid.

"We are concerned about the firearms falling into the wrong hands and I want to take this opportunity to remind licensed firearms owners to make sure they lock their weapons as required by law to keep them safe from burglars.

"Area canvasses are being completed and we are continuing to make inquiries in an effort to locate the firearms and the person or people responsible for taking them. 

If anyone saw any suspicious activity in the Okaiawa area between 2:30am and 3:30am I urge you to contact police," says Detective Reid.

Anyone with information is asked to contact Detective Reid on (06) 215 4151.

----------


## Maca49

> Still need traffic cops, and lots of them, they're a deterrent more than anything and what deters better than losing money? Imagine the roads without them.


Bloody excellent! I'd get there faster :Thumbsup:

----------


## 260rem

Funny how they new were everything was hidden I would be looking closely to people who have been there

----------


## oneipete

^  
Even worse, imagine your missus or kid hearing a noise and getting up to see what it was, and ending up confronting them.

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

> Funny how they new were everything was hidden I would be looking closely to people who have been there


Er......If you are referring to Dundees post, (Sorry if you are not) there appears to be nothing "hidden" as a family, asleep were not awoken by the removal of the fire arms and ammunition. Breaking open locked firearms cabinets or ripping off wall mounted locked racks, would generally rouse some body.

From the "cut and past" of Dundee's post, the impression I received is that the stolen goods were, shall we say "unsecured" and I would expect prosecutions to follow.

----------


## nor-west

I heard there was major theft in Mataura from a farm house, has there been any update on that one?

----------


## JoshC

30 odd guns stolen from a couple of addresses apparently in recent weeks. Doesn't appear to be targeted thefts, more opportunist.

----------


## tararua

> ^  
> Even worse, imagine your missus or kid hearing a noise and getting up to see what it was, and ending up confronting them.


Vote for that party that want to make it OK to defend yourself (not act party, the other one). Level the playing field with crackhead burgler, let your wife check out that noise armed.

----------

